# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > مقاله: نصب .Net Framework 4 بر روی سیستم عاملهای XP پایینتر از Service Pack 3

## محمد باقری نسب

به نام خدا

در صورتی که شما تولید کننده نرم افزارهایی که تحت دات نت 4 ساخته و به بازار عرضه می شوند باشید ، احتمالا با این مبحث سر و کار داشته اید که چگونه دات نت 4 را بر روی رایانه کاربرانی که سیستم عامل آنها XP پایینتر از SP3 است که متاسفانه هنوز در ایران بسیار رایج است ، نصب نمایید؟
تا آنجا که اطلاع دارید و خود شرکت مایکروسافت نیز اعلام کرده است ، حداقل سیستم جهت نصب دات نت 4 ، ویندوز XP SP3 می باشد. جهت اطلاع از این موضوع می توانید با مراجعه به لینک زیر اطلاعات بیشتری کسب نمایید.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...emRequirements

با توجه به اینکه بنده خود تولید کننده نرم افزارهای تحت چهارچوب دات نت هستم و با وجود امکانات بالایی که دات نت 4 داراست ، این موضوع بسیار قابل توجه به نظر می رسید که چگونه امکان نصب دات نت 4 بر روی سیستم هایی پایینتر از آنچه که مایکروسافت به عنوان حداقل سیستم اعلام کرده است (و همینطور این نوع سیستمها در کشور ما همچنان رایج است) وجود خواهد داشت؟
جهت حل این قضیه اولین راهی که به ذهن هر کسی می رسد این است که سیستم کاربر را به روزرسانی کنیم و به SP3 ارتقاء دهیم. مشکلی که این روش دارد این است که: 1- حجم SP3 برای نصب بیش از 300MB می باشد که این حجم بالا معمولا غیر قابل قبول جهت ارائه به عنوان پیش نیاز می باشد. و 2- بر روی برخی از Build های ویندوز امکان بروز رسانی وجود نداشته و تنها باید نسخه ویندوز جدیدی نصب نمود. (بنده به شخصه با این موارد به وفور برخورد کرده ام)
روش دیگری که جهت ارائه محصول خود پیش رو داریم این است که بر روی جلد محصول مشخصات و پیش نیازهایی که برنامه ما دارد را درج کنیم و در صورتی که کسی حداقل نیاز سیستمی مورد نظر ما برای اجرای نرم افزار را در اختیار نداشت ، از خرید آن خودداری کند! در هر حال این روش هم جوابگو است ولی امکان دارد بازخورد ارائه برنامه ما را در سطح عموم کاهش دهد.
پس بر این اساس به بررسی نیازهای دات نت 4 جهت نصب بر روی سیستم هایی که ذکر شدند پرداختیم. در نهایت از روشی که در اینجا گرد آوری شده این مورد با موفقیت و بدون هیچ کم و کاستی حل شد و کاربران نرم افزار هم کاملا رضایت داشتند.

جهت خواندن ادامه مقاله و دریافت فایلهای مربوطه به آدرس زیر مراجعه نمایید:

ادامه مقاله...
http://mbnsoft.ir/index.php/article/net-framework/11-article/net-framework/22-article3.html

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

ممنون از راهنماييت دوست عزيز . آيا امكانش هست كه تو setup برنامه (كه تو محيط vs ساختيم) اين قايل اجرايي wic رو هم ضميمه كنيم جوري كه كاربر، بصورت دستي اقدام به نصب نكنه و توسط setup برنامه نصب بشه ( مثل windows installer و net framework.) ؟

----------

